# Items stuck at customs. What now?



## ivc_mixer (6/2/18)

Hi,

I ordered something from the UK last year December. After searching parcel tracking sites, etc. including Royal Mail's official site (which lost sight of the parcel once it entered SA) I phoned SAPO and they eventually told me that the item landed in SA on the 19th of Jan 2018 however it is in customs now.

Now that leads me to the next question. How will I know when customs will release it or if there is an amount for me to pay in? 

The items were shipped by Royal Mail.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyro (6/2/18)

Cornelius said:


> Hi
> 
> Pm Me the tracking number and all other details you may have. Not promising anything but maybe I can pull a string somewhere.


South African politics ladies and gents!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spyro (6/2/18)

I'm only teasing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/2/18)

Many thanks @Cornelius !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/2/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ordered something from the UK last year December. After searching parcel tracking sites, etc. including Royal Mail's official site (which lost sight of the parcel once it entered SA) I phoned SAPO and they eventually told me that the item landed in SA on the 19th of Jan 2018 however it is in customs now.
> 
> ...



Hi bud

I use the following website which works great tracking overseas parcels 

http://trackmyparcel.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (6/2/18)

Sent a mail to JIMC Customs, with the tracking number you have, sometimes it helps to speed up the process. Then you must get a local tracking number so you can accurately track your parcel. I had a parcel stuck for a month at customs before movement . You will pay duty and taxes at your local Post office when you collect your parcel .


----------



## zadiac (6/2/18)

Cornelius said:


> If you import 2400 40" containers a year and at least 3 air shipments a week, one would like to think you have some people whom might know people .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



I have bookmarked you sir. If I ever have something "stuck" at customs, I'll be knocking if you don't mind 

You are awesome for offering to help this guy btw

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/2/18)

Many thanks @Cornelius ! Truly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/2/18)

My parcel is at Johannesburg international mail center , since October 4th 2017 . do you think I can go there and collect it in person? Because I don't think it's ever gonna be sent out


----------



## Muttaqeen (7/2/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> My parcel is at Johannesburg international mail center , since October 4th 2017 . do you think I can go there and collect it in person? Because I don't think it's ever gonna be sent out


Go collect it bud, parcel can never take so long to be processed.


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/2/18)

Cornelius said:


> I asked the same question. If they can tell me where the parcel are, can I collect them. But he was not to sure exactly where they are. His response remains that the international centre is severely backlogged. ( I think they can't even confirm that it is indeed there.)
> He is specifically now looking into tracking number RK848563078CN for @87hunter
> 
> Can I ask that all of you try and get me local tracking numbers?


well here is my local one - RI341727935ZA

thanks in adv


----------



## 87hunter (7/2/18)

Cornelius said:


> I asked the same question. If they can tell me where the parcel are, can I collect them. But he was not to sure exactly where they are. His response remains that the international centre is severely backlogged. ( I think they can't even confirm that it is indeed there.)
> He is specifically now looking into tracking number RK848563078CN for @87hunter
> 
> Can I ask that all of you try and get me local tracking numbers?


Thank you kind Sir, I have wasted a lot of airtime trying to get a local postal tracking number.
Your help is greatly appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/2/18)

https://packageradar.com try this tracking place also try 17track.net


----------



## 87hunter (7/2/18)

Cornelius said:


> @87hunter yours seems to be MIA so far. Please confirm tracking number and any other info you might have


This is the below tracking from 17track. Has been turned around once already. @3FVape did resend it with the same tracking number.
Please dont stress too much and waste your income earning time to help me with a R700 order.
I really appreciate your assistance though 

RK848563078CN

2018-01-07 17:57 Delivered by air transport

Destination : South Africa - Cache time: 2018-02-07 14:20:52(GMT+2)
Origin : China - Tracking consuming: 315 ms
2018-01-07 17:57
*Delivered by air transport*
2017-12-25 14:27
Nanjing Processing Center, has imported mutual seal (domestic)
2017-12-25 14:27
Nanjing Terminal, has imported mutual seal (domestic)
2017-12-25 14:23
Nanjing, back, remark (security not qualified)
2017-12-25 14:23
Nanjing, back, remark (security not qualified)
2017-12-25 10:10
*Nanjing, the import has been opened and demolished, remark (return)*
2017-12-25 10:10
*Nanjing, the import has been opened and demolished, remark (return)*

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/2/18)

My advise on mail issues is to use Postnet. Paid registered parcel to my sister in Australia - waiting time is 2 to 4 weeks. About R200 ish and she got her art pictures that i drew for her in just 2 weeks. 

My mom and i will never use SAPO again bec of the issues ongoing at this stage. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (7/2/18)

RainstormZA said:


> My advise on mail issues is to use Postnet. Paid registered parcel to my sister in Australia - waiting time is 2 to 4 weeks. About R200 ish and she got her art pictures that i drew for her in just 2 weeks.
> 
> My mom and i will never use SAPO again bec of the issues ongoing at this stage.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk



For the Cape Town gents who need a connect with Postnet you can contact me, my buddy owns the one in plumstead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/2/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> For the Cape Town gents who need a connect with Postnet you can contact me, my buddy owns the one in plumstead



i went to postnet in KC recently as I wanted to send my documents to pretoria (SAQA-foreign qualification evaluation). For an envelope of documents the guy charged me R187 !


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/2/18)

Cornelius said:


> @Kalashnikov please confirm if have checked Witspos? They reckon you can collect from there with your ID.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I called witspos during the week and they told me it got sent back to the Johannesburg International Mail center, But knowing them they could just be saying that based on where the last update says. But if youre saying its a witspos hub il definitely go check it out then. thanks a mil bud.


----------



## Muttaqeen (9/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> i went to postnet in KC recently as I wanted to send my documents to pretoria (SAQA-foreign qualification evaluation). For an envelope of documents the guy charged me R187 !


Next time just pm me, I’ll assist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/2/18)

Does this mean the mail has reached south Africa ??


----------



## Raindance (13/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Does this mean the mail has reached south Africa ??
> View attachment 122130


Seems its been put on a plane. Could be on its way to SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (13/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Does this mean the mail has reached south Africa ??[TTACH=full]122130[/ATTACH]



Be prepared to wait another month or two once it reaches SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 87hunter (13/2/18)

Cornelius said:


> @87hunter sorry bud still no luck on yours. MIA
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thank you for trying, will teach me to buy internationally 
I am not too stressed about date of arrival


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/3/18)

@Cornelius can u please check this tracking number for me, its stuck on the same status for over a month. RK858533036CN


----------



## Hooked (17/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud
> 
> I use the following website which works great tracking overseas parcels
> 
> http://trackmyparcel.co.za/



It's a great site even for local parcels, especially if you're waiting for deliveries from different couriers. You can just enter all their Wabill numbers and track through one site only. And if you ask for it, the site emails progress reports to you as well. This site is a WINNER!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/3/18)

Hooked said:


> It's a great site even for local parcels, especially if you're waiting for deliveries from different couriers. You can just enter all their Wabill numbers and track through one site only. And if you ask for it, the site emails progress reports to you as well. This site is a WINNER!


Sorry but sites like this is how u get spam in your inbox. The main reason they make such sites is to track customer data and then sell it off to vendors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nova69 (18/3/18)

Just use Trackchecker mobile

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/3/18)

Now you know why your parcels take so long to get through customs. Some customs officers have other things on their minds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/3/18)

Got the local tracking number from sapo. How much time will it normally take now ?


----------



## Nova69 (27/3/18)

Assuming you live in the city 7-14 days.When it says capemail the 3rd time its on its way to your local po.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Got the local tracking number from sapo. How much time will it normally take now ?
> View attachment 127235


How did u get local track no?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/3/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> How did u get local track no?


Email international tracking number to
customer.services@postoffice.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/4/18)

So the parcel was at capemail hub. I decided that I will go there to pick it up( it's behind grandwest casino). Waited for an hour for them to search for it as it was still in the container. Finally got the parcel !!!
The lady was nice and asked me what was the cost and I said $58. She handed me over a bill of r135!! I guess that was the custom charges. 
I had ordered a gbox squonk for $45 and a goon RDA clone for $13, Waited for 2 months, drove for 40 km (both sides) spent another r134. Just wondering was it worth it ? 
Just wishing that @Moerse Rooikat had done the first group buy in January.


----------



## Klippie (20/8/18)

@Cornelius Would you be able to help me find out what the problem is with my parcels. I have 6 stuck at JIMC, some since June, I have local tracking numbers for them.


----------



## Klippie (20/8/18)

@Cornelius Thanks Bud, we can only try and hope for the best. I'm gatvol trying to call them. At least you get some sort of response from them


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (24/8/18)

sounds like you have to wait another month. it takes an avg of 2 months.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (25/8/18)

Klippie said:


> @Cornelius Would you be able to help me find out what the problem is with my parcels. I have 6 stuck at JIMC, some since June, I have local tracking numbers for them.



Dude, don't post tracking numbers in open forum. Not safe.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Molp (5/4/21)

I bought an item from overseas 2020 November, till today I have not received it. The tracking system shows that the item is stuck at customs (With SAPO). I sent several emails to SAPO and there is no help. Complaints email address is not been responded to.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (5/4/21)

Molp said:


> I bought an item from overseas 2020 November, till today I have not received it. The tracking system shows that the item is stuck at customs (With SAPO). I sent several emails to SAPO and there is no help. Complaints email address is not been responded to.


I have a Vaporesso warranty claim also sitting there since last year. Ridiculous. The problem seems they don't know what's in the package. I had something come in recently with DHL. Customs asked them what was in the package and they e-mailed me. I told them and within a few days got my package. The problem now with all these Vape Mail bans now people will be reluctant to transport stuff vape related so can't have a manifesto saying what it is. Pity customs doesn't get more staff to do the work and clear the backlog.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/4/21)

Molp said:


> I bought an item from overseas 2020 November, till today I have not received it. The tracking system shows that the item is stuck at customs (With SAPO). I sent several emails to SAPO and there is no help. Complaints email address is not been responded to.


My last order took 45 days to get through the airport

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/4/21)

Be prepared to be VERY patient

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Cornelius (8/4/21)

Hi

Sorry for the late reply. No sorry I can no longer help. My contact has moved to a new company


----------



## Stew (8/4/21)

Cornelius said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. No sorry I can no longer help. My contact has moved to a new company


Thanks anyway.


----------

